# My Online Journal



## Tweaked (May 24, 2005)

This was my old journal, nearly 3 years ago.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=10779

Slacked off for quite some time, started doing the whole eating better and exercising more routine over the last month.  I was hovering around 170lbs at the beginning of april.  Since I have dropped about 13lbs and over 4% bf.  I continue to strive for my short term goal of 150lbs and 15% bf.

My current point as it stands is 157lbs and 21%bf.  Still have a long way to go, but have also come a long way over the last month and a half.  Ill be updating my diet, excercise routine, and supplements when I have a little more time.


----------



## Tweaked (May 24, 2005)

Supplements:

CLA
ALA
VPX CEX
Whey Protien
Multi Vitamin
Fish FLax and Borage (EFA O3, O6, O9)


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2005)

Wow, three new journals in a few hours.  That's gotta be a record. 

 Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 10, 2005)

Current Stats

154lbs
21% BF (No Change, possiblely inaccurate as its a crappy method of measuring bf)

Recently started taking
ZMA
White Blood

Not much change, but strength definitely seeing an increase.  My strength increase is going up about 10lbs/wk, this past week i was able to put up 20lbs over last week.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 11, 2005)

Running some calculations on my spreadsheet.

Since 4.20.05
Current Loss of Fat ~7lbs
Current Loss of LBM ~.33lbs
Total Loss of Weight ~7.33lbs


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 24, 2005)

Since 4.20.05

Lost Fat ~ 8.75lbs
Lost LBM ~.85lbs
Total Loss of Weight ~9.57lbs

I plan on changing my routine as soon as next week.  Been working out at night, going to try and change my routine to morning to try and get the extra burn after my overnight fasting.  Hopefully this will produce me better results because of the high carb/protien breakfast I plan to have post workout.


----------

